# how to prevent bloat before a show



## 4-Hgoats (Feb 6, 2010)

The end of August I show my new goats in the fair for 4-H, but I just realized that the goats need to look healthy in their weight, which i think i'm good on (although one looks a little chubby) but my goats tend to bloat alot!~they eat all thier hay and grain and the next morning or night i find them bloated like watermelons. I'm pretty sure the judges don't take this as a common thing, so they'll mark points off my score. So anyways.. How can i be sure i won't find bloated goats the morning of show???


----------



## 4-Hgoats (Feb 6, 2010)

If anyone has a 5 month old goat that is the perfect weight, feel free to post a pic of it, so i can compare mine to yours. thanks


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

A teaspoon of baking soda in some water. Drench him with it.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Hey, your going to fair. Maybe this would be a good time to sell
your goats. Then get some later when you get your Dad to put you up some fenceing for them.


----------



## 4-Hgoats (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm not sure selling them and buying more later is a good idea :? I really only have one problem goat, the other is very nice and calm and I don't want to sell him, I think he'll make a good packer anyways. So if i sold one, id have to sell the other, since it would be alone. I think they are acting up because of not having access to pasture. I fell horrible and sorry for them, but my dad is sooo busy and I have no older brothers to help me build it myself, I'm the oldest. sorry for my complaining so much, i just had to let somone know about my goat troubles


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

two things:
What breed of goats?

And what age are YOU?
R.


----------



## Cazz (Jun 9, 2010)

ryorkies,
viewtopic.php?f=15&t=419

I think the kids are Alpine Xs, am I correct? (probably not  )
Cazz


----------



## 4-Hgoats (Feb 6, 2010)

Yep, there alpine wethers. I am 15. The kids are about 5 months old now, going on 6.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

That so surprized me. LOL
Alpines are normally quite.
Well their voices are not loud. 
Nubians and Lamanchas seem loud
to me.


----------

